# Julebryg



## indica86 (10/6/14)

I think about now would be a nice time to make one.
Anyone have a tops all grain recipe they would like to share?


----------



## seehuusen (17/6/14)

as a Dane come Aussie, I'd be interested in this 

I think you'll find that the Tuborg version probably has a lot of lager similarities, with a high ABV and darker notes. So maybe start off with a lager grain bill, adding some crystal to that.
From memory, it was on the sweeter side, suggesting a higher mash temperature.
I don't recall it to have a heavy hop schedule, nor do I think it had any other funky spices. I would think a bit of spice, such as cinnamon would be very nice.
Perhaps cinnamon and vanilla, cardamom is a common spice in Denmark too, but I'm not sure how it would go in a beer.

For yeast, perhaps something that produces fruity notes, fermented at a bit higher temperatures. I'm not so well traversed in the yeast department, so you'd have to do a bit of investigation there.

PLEASE, if you come up with something, post it up, I'd be keen to see how it turns out.
In fact, I'd be keen to brew one up myself now haha 

Good luck!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## indica86 (17/6/14)

Well, a Danish friend recommends the Tuborg Julebryg which is made by Carlsberg http://www.carlsberggroup.com/brands/Pages/Tuborgjulebryg.aspx
Strong Pilsner is denoted as the type.

“Tuborg Julebryg is a bottom-fermented, wiener beer brewed on lager, münchener and caramel malt with English liquorice.
The beer is dark-golden with a fresh aroma of caramel, grain, liquorice and blackcurrant.”

So a lager with munich, crystal and liquorice?


----------



## seehuusen (17/6/14)

Carlsberg bought the Tuborg brewing company quite a few years ago, I personally still see them as two different breweries  buuuuut technically, it's true 

Yeah, that does sound like I was pretty close in what I recall of the beer.
As for the grain bill, I did a bit of playing around in brewmate. I'd like it to finish a bit higher in gravity, to carry a sweetness that I seem to recall, so maybe:

70% Pilsner
20% Munich I
10% Crystal 80/ Dark

Maybe even a tad darker...
It's a 5.6% beer, so grain weight would have to reflect that I guess.
As for hops, I'd probably just go for about 15 IBU using Saaz or something European.

I would think that the liquorice wouldn't be added, but probably a character given from the yeast. I've tried to look for one with that character, but didn't find any, perhaps someone could suggest something?

Cheers
Martin

PS. At the right time of the year, I can still get this and Tuborg Classic at the Danish Club in Brisbane (and my hit of Danish sandwiches and hard liquorish candy too  )


----------



## seehuusen (17/6/14)

a bit of inspiration


----------



## seehuusen (18/6/14)

The prospect of making a copy of this one is alluring me to do a bit of research on this 
As I couldn't find anything about it through the BJCP style guides, I googled onwards and came across this, which seems fairly close to what I remember of the beer in the first place.

*Wiener Beer Characteristics* (from here: http://beer.findthebest.com/l/25336/Wiener)

_Beers in this category are reddish brown or copper colored. They are medium in body. The beer is characterized by malty aroma and slight malt sweetness. The malt aroma and flavor should have a notable degree of toasted and/or slightly roasted malt character. Hop bitterness is clean and crisp. Noble-type hop aromas and flavors should be low or mild. Diacetyl, chill haze and ale-like fruity esters should not be perceived._

_Style IBU Range: __22-28_
_Style ABV Range: __4.8%-5.4%_


Going by that, and using the above picture for colour reference (it does seem slightly darker than I recall), I'd say the style SRM is somewhere between 11 and 20

The alcohol level suggest

SG between 1049 - 1057, corrected for 5.6% alcohol, which is what the Tuborg has.
FG between 1014 - 1012, this is a guess, and I think the sweetness would have to be adjusted through a few brew attempts.
Searching for inspiration for the yeast, I came across a BYO recipe that used the whitelabs WLP920 Old Bavarian Lager yeast.
Reading up about it, it may give the characteristics we're after. I couldn't find that yeast at all, but looked up Craft Brewer to see what they had, and there's this one: Wyeast 2206 - Bavarian Lager
It sounds pretty much the same, so I'd go with that for a recipe.

Regarding the liquorice, perhaps they do add that to the boil?
Has anyone else done that? Would liquorice root be better than soft English liquorice?

Based on the above research, I've added the Wiener Beer style to Brewmate and come up with the following recipe, thoughts?

Cheers
Martin
*Bosco Julebryg* (Wiener Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 26.0
Bitterness (IBU): 24.1 (Average)

70% Pilsner
20% Munich II
10% Crystal 80

0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

2.0 g/L Licorice Root @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 2206 - Bavarian Lager

_Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*_


----------



## indica86 (18/6/14)

Could perhaps use Star Anise instead of the root.
Hmm, all I'd need for that would be the yeast and the Hallertau.


----------



## seehuusen (18/6/14)

I just went with a European hops to create that, so you could substitute with something else, or more Saaz if you already have that.
I don't personally like the star anise flavour, it gives too much of an Asian touch IMO

I'll probably get some grain together in the next couple of weeks and try out a batch too 
If you go ahead and brew this, let me know!!


----------



## indica86 (18/6/14)

Not having brewed Lagers / Pilsners before would I be wrong in suggesting that ferment temp is too high?
I may just use Mangrove Jack's dry yeast and see how that goes for now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

Sounds likea lager version of an APA..


Sounds nice


----------



## seehuusen (18/6/14)

I read somewhere along my research that the normal temp for fermentation of these beers was kept LOTS higher, to create more fruity esters from the yeast.
In fact, I think generally it was around 23C, which seemed way too high for a lager type yeast to me...



indica86 said:


> Not having brewed Lagers / Pilsners before would I be wrong in suggesting that ferment temp is too high?


----------



## HBHB (19/6/14)

Have had this one sitting on the back burner for a bit now. Was originally going to brew it for this winter, but time gets away. I was originally going to brew it using a German or Euro Ale yeast but it'll probably end up on tap at Christmas now, so i'll do it as a Lager. Original Version used a cracked Star Anise and was hopped with Styrian Goldings.

Estimated IBU: 28.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.6 %
Boil Time: 100 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.75 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 44.7 % 
2.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 40.7 % 
0.60 kg Extra Special (Briess) (256.1 EBC) Grain 3 9.8 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Wheat Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (124 Grain 4 4.9 % 
30.00 g Marynka [7.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 22.2 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
25.00 g Marynka [7.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 6.7 IBUs 
25.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 8 - 
15.00 g Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 9 - 
2.00 Items Cinnamon Stick (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 10 - 
1.00 Items Vanilla Bean Pod (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 11 - 
2.0 pkg Bohemian Lager Yeast (Mangrove Jack's #M Yeast 12 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.15 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 40.63 l of water at 70.2 C 66.7 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
Should be enough of a hint of anise from the Marynka Hops to not need to add star anise.

Winter warmer.


----------



## indica86 (19/6/14)

Ask and ye shall receive.
Thanks.
That's now on my to brew list.


----------



## seehuusen (19/6/14)

HBHB, thanks for the recipe, that does look like a nice christmas beer, I might have to give that a shot at some stage too 

Indica, I'm not sure if you're aware, HBHB's recipe is not at all like the Tuborg one, just FYI
Tuborg and other big Danish breweries don't have coriander/ orange/ cinnamon/ vanilla additives. The newer craft breweries in Denmark do use those types of additives though


----------



## indica86 (19/6/14)

I am aware.
I may make one with the spices and one with Marynka hops only and the Tuborg style grain bill.
Thanks though.


----------



## indica86 (7/7/14)

seehuusen said:


> If you go ahead and brew this, let me know!!


Considering this tomorrow...

Recipe: Julebryg I
Style: Wiener

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 26.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
3.99 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 70.9 %
1.14 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 20.2 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 4.4 %
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4 4.4 %
10.00 g Millenium [13.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 13.8 IBUs
30.00 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 8.6 IBUs
20.00 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 2.7 IBUs
2 Star Anise - Boil 5 min


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.63 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Saccharification Add 33.44 l of water at 70.3 C 66.7 C 75 min
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Will use a couple of packets of probably MJ's Bohemian...


----------



## seehuusen (9/7/14)

nice one mate!
I'll be ordering my monthly batch of grain next week, so hopefully I'll get to brew this one up the following weekend 
Will add a bag of licorice root to it (https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/brewing-adjuncts-and-beer-enhancers/copper-tun-brewers-garden-dried-licorice-root)

I'll let you know how it goes 

(right now I'm enjoying my Big Eye clone :chug: )


----------



## indica86 (9/7/14)

I have not made it yet. No hurry as my two FVs are still chugging away at two IPAs.


----------



## seehuusen (3/8/14)

I brewed this one up today, it's currently chilling in the FV overnight and I'll pitch the yeast tomorrow


----------



## indica86 (3/8/14)

Nice one bud, you went with the licorice root?


----------



## seehuusen (3/8/14)

Yep, sure did.
1 oz of National Homebrew's finest


----------



## seehuusen (6/8/14)

I pitched the yeast from my starter on the 4th of August.
Before doing that, I re-tested SG, which came in at 1.058 @ 8.5C = 1.057 @ 20C
That's exactly what I'd based my recipe on, and means that my new 3V setup hit exactly 70% brew-house efficiency, with 23L of wort collected. It can only get better from here on in.

I like to check the gravity a couple of times during fermentation, just to get an idea of the speed the yeast eats the sugar at. 
Today's gravity reading came in at 1.047, which I'm happy with.
The taste is already pretty nice, sweet, but with slight tones of the licorice root... I'm getting excited! I think this is going to be a very very nice drop 
I'll be saving 3 or 4 tap king bottles for when my parents come down to Oz for Chrissy, I'm sure my dad'd appreciate a good _Julebryg_ then 

I'll report back when I've had a proper taste of it, in my case, all bottle conditioned.


----------



## indica86 (6/8/14)

Alright, I'm going to have a poke at this tomorrow.


----------



## mofox1 (6/8/14)

+1 on the star anise. I've got an extract brew that I've done a few times that uses 1 or 2 of them in the boil (sieved out and put in the fermenter as well). I was going to brew it again this weekend.

Using two stars gives a fairly potent licorice taste & smell - it takes about 4 months before it mellows enough to drink. You can certainly make do with one if you don't want a massive licorice hit. Cloves (about 4 or so) go well with the star anise.


----------



## indica86 (6/8/14)

This will be made tomorrow. It is a Christmas beer - first of November? That should be enough time to mellow.

Recipe: Julebryg I
Style: Wiener

Recipe Specifications
————————–
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 17.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.19 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 70.0 %
1.20 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 20.0 %
0.60 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 3 10.0 %
10.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) - Hop 4 15.0 IBUs
30.00 g Saaz - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 8.4 IBUs
2.00 Items Anise, Star (Boil 30.0 mins) Spice 6 -
20.00 g Saaz - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 2.6 IBUs

——————————————————————–


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/8/14)

Cloves have the effect of increasing the tipsy feeling too (numbs mouth with brain. Don't go too hard on them.


----------



## seehuusen (6/8/14)

ahhh OK, I never knew that about cloves, does it impart much flavour?

I personally don't like star anise, but love licorice and Dutch licorice. Perhaps I should swap ya a bottle of yours for a bottle of mine Indica? Maybe I'll change my mind regarding star anise 
For me, I'd probably add a darker crystal malt to get a bit darker colour and rounded caramel flavours.


----------



## indica86 (6/8/14)

Happy to swap, bear in mind this is the first lager I have made. Darker colour I can do, I have some caraaroma around.


----------



## HBHB (6/8/14)

About 25g of Marynka added @ 15 minutes gives just a nice hint of anise on the nose and a subtle hint on the tongue.

That's the think with anise / licorise etc. anything beyond a hint and it becomes really dominant. 

What Marynka brings to the glass is just enough and very pleasant. Outstanding in stouts/RIS/Baltic Porters as a late addition as well. 

My current RIS has a touch of Marynka and Centennial together at 15 mins and is just right.
Martin


----------



## seehuusen (6/8/14)

You can make it the way you prefer mate, just remember to bottle one up for me when time comes 

Thanks for the tip Martin, I'll have to grab a bag of this of ya in my next order, especially coz if you keep talking to everyone about it, shhhh already  hahaha

Off topic, what's an RIS?


----------



## indica86 (7/8/14)

(russian imperial stout)


----------



## indica86 (8/8/14)

I added 100g Roasted Barley and the colour is amazing.
I made it yesterday and no chilled overnight. I was a bit concerned there was no anise flavour but this morning when I emptied the cube into the FV I was stunned.
A very nice background bit of something. This could be good.


----------



## seehuusen (9/8/14)

sounds great! that should come out more during/ after fermentation if its anything like my batch 
looking forward to swapping now :chug:


----------



## seehuusen (12/8/14)

A slight update, diacetyl rest has started. 2 days ago I raised the temp from 14C to 19C.
The gravity then was about 1.029 and it's now sitting at 1.018, so according to Brew Mate, there's still 4 points to go.
Flavour-wise, it's tasting really good, slight hint of licorice root as I had hoped for. This one will have to mature a bit in the bottles once I get to that stage, but for now, it appears I've missed any diacetyl problems, which I'm really happy about 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## seehuusen (16/8/14)

I checked the gravity yesterday, and it was sitting steady on 1.014 as per my recipe 
I've now crash chilled that at zero degrees, and it will sit like that until tomorrow, when I'll rack it into secondary with a hit of gelatine.
As I don't have that yeast strain in my yeast bank, I'll obviously also make sure I wash some for future use 

I'm pretty happy with the flavour at the moment, and can't wait to let it lager for a bit and then compare with the Danish version (oh no, I'll be forced to go to the Danish club and eat lots of delicious Danish food and drink beer LOL)

cheers
Martin


----------



## indica86 (17/8/14)

Well mine is done, diacetyl rest done. No shit flavours, rapid lagering now. I got down to 1012 I think. Very happy. I have an Aussie Premium Lager next to it too.


----------



## seehuusen (18/8/14)

awesome, what do you mean by rapid lagering? do you bottle it and keep it in the fermentation fridge at a set temp or what have you got planned?


----------



## indica86 (18/8/14)

http://brulosophy.com/lager-method/ <<< is the method I have been following. 
Having never done a lager before I have no idea how well it will work.


----------



## seehuusen (24/8/14)

Bottled my beer today, it'd been crash chilling since last Friday, with an addition of gelatine on Tuesday.
The taste is really nice, I can't wait for it to mature a little in the bottles 








Very happy with the clarity, that's my neighbours house in the back ground!!

Cheers
Martin


----------



## indica86 (24/8/14)

Nice, mine won't be clear, I have as yet unbeaten chill haze issues in my brewery.


----------



## indica86 (25/8/14)

Bottled mine today. Random lager made side by side was clear, this is murky. Taste is great just fooking cloudy.
May have to make another.


----------



## indica86 (5/9/14)

Early taste is great!


----------



## indica86 (23/1/15)

Well mine came out crystal clear after sometime in the fridge.
Danish friend said the colour was spot on, the taste too, but a little strong (the taste that is).


----------



## seehuusen (23/1/15)

Nice 
I only have two bottles left of mine, had the Danish family over for the Chrissy period, it was highly rated. 
I reckon with time it has become better and more balanced. I'll brew another, but perhaps around July, in readiness for Christmas 
I may as well pluck 5l of wort aside and try out staranise too


----------



## indica86 (11/5/15)

Time to make another. Less crystal this time as I want to use what I have, and more star anise.


----------



## seehuusen (18/5/15)

haha, thanks for reminding me, better get this one under way as well in a month or two


----------



## pcqypcqy (12/9/17)

Apologies for reviving a dead thread, just wondering if AHB'ps julebryg knowledge had advanced from this? 

Any lessons learned on the above recipes? Any tips for a first attempt at a julebryg?

This may be too ambitious, but I have an idea to do the julebryg and then infuse with quince gin, which is another traditional christmas beverage. Same sort of style flavours and spices, could work well or could be a total disaster.


----------



## indica86 (12/9/17)

Thanks for brining this up.
Time to brew another.

No advice sorry


----------



## pcqypcqy (16/9/17)

I'm doing this tomorrow. Any comments?

Aiming for:
OG around 1060
Bitterness around 25 IBU 
40 litre preboil, around 36 litres into kegmenter


*Grain bill*
6kg pilsner
2kg munich
2kg wheat
1.4kg caramunich
0.1kg choc wheat

*Hops*
25g Magnum @ 60mins
50g saaz @ 30 mins
50g saaz @ 10 mins

*Spices *(all in kettle at flameout)
1 or 2 star anise
some fresh orange peel (1 orange)

*Yeast -* 2 packs rehydrated S33

Depending on how this tastes in a few weeks, I plan to then infuse it with some leavings from my quince gin infusion. So it will get some gin, then a heap of pureed quince that has been flavoured with sugar, cloves, star anise, cinnamon, etc


----------



## indica86 (16/9/17)

My last one had 4 star anise boiled for 30 minutes and the flavour was really nice. That was in 23 litres


----------



## pcqypcqy (17/9/17)

indica86 said:


> My last one had 4 star anise boiled for 30 minutes and the flavour was really nice. That was in 23 litres



Interesting. The impression I got reading through all of this was that the anise can be overpowering?

I'll go with 2 for now and adjust from there I think.


----------



## indica86 (17/9/17)

Star anise is not for me. I really like it.
I'll be making one of these shortly when the caraaroma arrives.


----------



## pcqypcqy (18/9/17)

I ended up staying pretty close to my outline above, with the spices as follows in a double batch:

30 mins - 2 star anise

5 mins - 50g fresh orange peel (3 navel oranges)
5 mins - 1 cinnamon stick
5 mins - 25g coriander seed

Will see how it goes.

I wanted to go easier on some of the spices because the gin I'm going to add in the keg later on has plenty of star anise, cinnamon, etc. So I wanted to have the option add more if I needed, rather than be stuck with too much.


----------



## pcqypcqy (9/10/17)

Kegged this yesterday.

Getting a nice flavour from the orange peel, this is a good level in this amount of beer (yielded 2 full corny's).

The other spices are lacking a bit, so I may consider dry hopping with some spice, or making a tea infusion and adding them.

Otherwise, it's a pretty decent dark lager. Heavy going at 6.5% though, my numbers came in a bit high


----------

